# The Humidity Line... ?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi All

I have seen some comments online regarding locations above the Humidity Line (above about 500 feet I think ?) can be more bearable in summer but colder in winter so with this in mind can anyone tell us what areas/towns/villages would be just above this level ?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

You'll need to be at least 1,000 metres above sea level to escape the worst of the humidity. The village of Agros is just over 1,000m above sea level and the average humidity reported there is 67.4% - highest in July and August at 71% and 72% respectively.

Also, humidity falls the further inland you go. In Nicosia for example, the average annual humidity is 55.0%.

(I spent a couple of years in the Far East where humidity reached 95%. I had small heaters in my wardrobes to prevent my clothes going mouldy. It isn't that bad in Cyprus, but it can be uncomfortable until you get used to it.)

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want the Paphos area Tsada is popular for those wanting to escape the worst humidity.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks to both of you - any info. On what Peyia is like by comparison? 

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Not as good as Tsada as far as humidity goes. However anything that is a little bit higher than Paphos itself you can feel a difference.

We lived in Konia which is just above Paphos and we really noticed the difference when we went down into town or to the seafront. 

Kato Paphos and the tombs of the Kings area can be quite stifling in the summer but you only have to go a little higher to notice the difference.

As far as Peyia goes though if you want to live in little Britain it is great but if you want to integrate with the locals a bit I would say not the best place to choose.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Veronica I have already heard the little Britain comment and good to hear it from other people too

Any other areas/towns/villages that have an expat presence you could mention?

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

We have a home in Kallepia which is about 50% expat and 50% local.
It's about 500m above sea level.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

IanJoseph said:


> We have a home in Kallepia which is about 50% expat and 50% local.
> It's about 500m above sea level.


Thanks for that - good to know - what's the humidity level like there and access to local amenities?

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kallepia is a typical old Cypriot village and apart from a couple of Tavernas and maybe a small local shop there won't be much in the way of amenities. Shopping will be in Paphos for the most part.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

We are at the bottom of the village. It's a 10-15 minute drive to shopping in Paphos. It's a quiet, old Cypriot village. If you have kids and need access to schools or want to be close to night life, restaurants etc. then it is not for you.


----------

